# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Frage wegen immigration

## marrai

Hallo
Ich brauche dringend eine Antwort. Ich bin Grad am Bau eines kleinen ferienhäuschens. Und bald also das erste mal ohne Hotel Aufenthalt in Thailand. Jetzt sagt mein Freund das ich mich innerhalb von 24 Stunden bei der immigration anzumelden habe.Ein anderer sagt alles schmarrn,Du hast ja ein Visa mit Einreise und Ausreise Datum. Wer hat den jetzt recht?

----------


## thedi

> Wer hat den jetzt recht?


Beide.

Es kommt auf darauf an in welcher Provinz Du bist. So viel ich weiss, verlangt heute nur noch Büng Khan diese 24 Std. Meldung - und auch dort soll es von Beamten zu Beamten verschieden sein. Alle anderen Immigration Büros ignorieren meines Wissens nach diese Regel.


Ich persönlich habe noch nie so eine 24 Stunden Meldung gemacht und wurde in den über 35 Jahren, in denen ich in Thailand ein und aus gehe, nie darauf angesprochen. Ich würde Dir also empfehlen, das einfach zu vergessen.



Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## marrai

Ja ich denke das zwar auch ,aber ich hab ja auch bisher i,mm er im Hotel übernachtet. Er sagt er hat schon Strafe zählen müssen. Es geht um die Provinz Nakhon si tammarat.

----------


## marrai

Auch möchte ich sagen das der Flughafen in BKK ja ein immigration hat und ich mich ja somit sofort da melden könnte.?

----------


## isaanfan

Nun, vor ein paar Jahren war es noch so, daß der *Besitzer* des Hauses, oder Hotels oder..., in dem Du wohnst, diese Meldung machen mußte. Dazu gab(gibt) es auch ein extra Formblatt. Falls das heute noch gilt ergibt sich die Frage, wer der eigentliche Besitzer des Ferienhäuschens ist, wo Du wohnen wirst.

----------


## marrai

Das Land gehört einer mir bekannten Frau. Das Haus gehört mir. Die Frau ist nicht meine Ehefrau oder Freundin.

----------


## wein4tler

Ich habe mich auch nie innerhalb 24 Stunden bei der Immigration gemeldet, wenn ich in Khon Kaen war. Meist erst am dritten Tag und deshalb weil ich später dort mein Visum verlängern lassen will. Hat bisher immer gereicht. Allerdings bin ich mit Thaifrau verheiratet und die füllt dann als Hausbesitzerin das nötige Anmeldeformular aus.
Ich bekomme dann einen Meldeschein.

----------


## thedi

Die Besitzerin des Landes müsste in Deinem Fall die Meldung machen. Man kann das nicht irgendwo machen, sondern nur an der zuständigen Immigration - oder, wenn die 'zu weit weg' ist, beim nächsten Polizeiposten. Aber eben, in der Praxis kümmert das kein Mensch. Auf dem Polizeiposten würden sie Dich nur verständnislos anschauen. Das Gesetzt existiert, aber es wird nicht praktiziert. So was gibt es in Thailand öfters.

Diese Art Meldung wird aktuell von Hotels und anderen kommerziellen Vermietern gemacht, wenn überhaupt. Es geht eher um Steuern bezahlen. Nicht von 24-Stunden-Resorts - dort verbietet es die Diskretion. Ich lebe schon über 25 Jahren in meinem Haus - früher 50:50, seit 6 Jahren ganz - und es hat hier noch niemand so eine Meldung verlangt. 

Zwei Bekannte haben das Formular ausgefüllt und der Immigration gebracht. Das war in Khon Kaen. Der Beamte hat sich bedankt und den Zettel auf einen Stoss von Papieren gelegt. Fertig, nie mehr etwas davon gehört.

In einem anderen Forum hat einer aus Büng Khan berichtet, dass er einen Busse bekam, weil die 24-Stunden Meldung nicht gemacht wurde. Der steht dort aber bei seiner Immigration sowieso im Gegenwind. Die Immigration Hua Hin hat vor ein paar Jahren die 24-Stunden Meldung einmal durchgesetzt. Das dauerte damals 2 Monate, dann hörten sie wieder auf damit. Hing dort mit einem neuen Chef zusammen, der seinen Untergebenen den Tarif durchgeben wollte. Ist aber längst vorbei und vergessen.


Die 24-Stunden Meldung - auch TM 30 Meldung genannt - ist eines der beliebten Themen an Steintischen und in Foren, wenn man sich sonst nichts zu sagen hat oder wenn man einen Neuen etwas beeindrucken will. Vergiss es einfach.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------

